# Snow removal in westchester county new york



## bull dozer (Nov 8, 2009)

Experience necessary, looking for loader operators, skid steer & plow trucks drivers also owner operators


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

im a owner/operator with two trucks in westchester county ny possibly more equipment what are you looking for? you can call me at 914-494-7874. I am located out of Ossining


----------

